# Karpfen im Winter?



## derkarpfen (4. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute!
Was meint ihr Karpfen im Winter?
Ich habe vor am wochenende Amgeln zu gehen was meint ihr kann bzw soll ich es mal auf Karpfen probieren, wenn ja dann könnt ihr auch ``EURE`` köder sagen.
gruß der karpfen


----------



## TroKon (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

wo willst du denn fischen? Meine was für Gewässer? Kennst du das Gewässer? Suche Löcher die fische stehen tief. Wenig anfüttern im Winter sind die herberen Geschacksnoten gefragt. Nicht zuviel anfüttern die fische haben ihren Stoffwechsel heruntergeschraubt sind sehr schnell satt.
Petri Heil.


----------



## derkarpfen (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

see, ja ich kenne es aber habe noch nicht befischt x0).
was für geschmacksorten sind denn eher gemeint?welche auf fischmehl basis oder stinkende fruchtige sorten?


----------



## darth carper (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

Wenn du genug Zeit hast, kannst du es versuchen. Wenn du das Gewässer aber nicht genau kennst, dann ist es wenig erfolgversprechend. Am Besten befischt man das Gewässer ab dem Frühjahr und kann so Rückschlüsse auf den Winter ziehen. Im Winter an ein neues Gewässer gehen ist schon hartes Brot.

Der Köder ist Nebensache. Du mußt die Stellen finden, dann kannst du mit Mais und Grundfutter fischen.


----------



## Christian D (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

Im Winter ist es ein mühsames Unterfangen! Würde das an deiner Stelle mit dem frühling erst in Angriff nehmen.
Wintercarping kann frustrierend sein. Aber wenns dann doch klappen sollte, ist das ein tolles Erlebnis. ansonsten ist am winterlichen Gewässern eine tolle Atmosphäre.


----------



## TroKon (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

@derkarpfen wenn du das wasser nicht kennst ist erst mal ausloten angesagt du mußt da schon die löcher finden. Würde es dann mit boilies versuchen, solltest aber jeden Tag mal ne kleine Handvoll anfüttern. Am Angeltag würde ich eine Angel mit Boilies auslegen und zum zeitvertreib mit Hanf auf Rotaugen fischen. Die Fische sind im winter herrlich gezeichnet und es macht Spass. Beißen dann die Karpfen kannste immer noch ne zweite Rute nehmen. Achja die Angelzeit. Ich würde im Winter zwischen 10:00 und 14:00 fischen.


----------



## Kurzer (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

@Trokon

zwischen 10:00 un 14:00 Uhr? Warum? Wegen den Aussentemperaturen? Bin auch am Überlegen nicht mal nen Ansitz zu wagen. 

Gruß


----------



## TroKon (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Trokon
> 
> zwischen 10:00 un 14:00 Uhr? Warum? Wegen den Aussentemperaturen? Bin auch am Überlegen nicht mal nen Ansitz zu wagen.
> 
> Gruß


 
Im Winter scheint es, sind die Fische um die Mittagszeit am aktivsten. Vorallem wenn die Sonne scheint, zumindestens werden da die meisten gefangen. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass die Angler um diese Zeit nur zum fischen gehen weil es da am angenehmsten ist. |kopfkrat 
Folgedessen kann es auch nur beißen wenn man einen Köder auslegt.#c :q


----------



## derkarpfen (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

ok! dann bedanke ich mich schon einmal für diese antworten aber vileicht hat ja jemand noch waas für mich!
|bla:


----------



## alex4 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

Na klar hat noch jemand was!!!
Ich würde als Köder eher einen auf Fischmehlbasis vorziehen und von fruchtigen Zeugs die Finger lassen! Glaub nich dass süßes im Winter so toll ist! 
Naja, viel Erfolg!
Alex


----------



## Pike79 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

Ich finde die Angelei auf Karpfen im Winter sollte man sich gut überlegen.

Zunächst einmal ist es so, dass wir eigentlich versuchen der Kreatur nicht unnötig Leid anzutun.
Im Winter jedoch sieht die Welt anders aus. Überall spricht man davon welch großen Stellenwert es hat einen Winterkarpfen zu fangen.
Über die Konsequenzen für den Karpfen jedoch, hat sich scheinbar noch keiner Gedanken gemacht.

Schon im Sommer ist das releasen immer mit einigen Risiken verbunden, da es zu einer toxischen Anreicherung der Muskeln mit Milchsäure kommen kann.
In den meisten Fällen wird der Karpfen ein paar Tage lang Muskelkater haben und das war´s.

Aber im Winter ist der Stoffwechsel des Fisches total runtergefahren.
Wenn dieser jetzt den Köder nimmt und im Drill explodiert, da er ja vermeintlich um sein Leben kämpft, verballert er viel von der Energie, die er braucht um durch die kalte Jahreszeit zu kommen.
Wenn dieser Kaltstart von null auf hundert und die daraus resultierende Bildung der toxisch wirkenden Milchsäuren den Karpfen nicht umbringen, dann die Tatsache, dass er seinen Energievorrat nicht wieder auffüllen kann und deswegen letztendlich eingeht.

Aber das ist meine Meinung ... und darum fische ich im Winter keine Karpfen!


----------



## esox_105 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

|good: |good: |good: , außerdem sind die meisten Gewässer sowieso zugefroren.


----------



## bodenseepeter (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

Den Ausführungen von Pike 79 kann ich mich eigentlich nur anschließen, falls Du aber zu den scheinbar wenigen Anglern gehören solltest, die Angeln, um sich einen Tisch für den Teller zu fangen, würde ich Dir als Köder Mistwurm und Mais empfehlen.

Nur zum Spaß würde ich jetzt aber auch nicht auf Karpfen gehen.


----------



## carphunter1988 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

Karpfen im winter das geht super klar meine ganzen kollegen meinten karpfen im winter niemals da sitzt du um sonst und das ergebniss war ein 4,5kg schuppi


----------



## Gloin (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

@ alex4
im winter einen mix auf fischmehl basis zu nehmen ist mir
ehrlich gesagt neu.gerade an gewässern die man nicht kennt oder die zu weit entfernt sind um regelmäßig anzufüttern würde ich eher einen mix auf getreide-/vogelfutterbasis verwenden da sie von den carps meist schneller akzeptiert werden.


----------



## woolver (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

lasst die armen fische in ihrer winterruhe bitte in ruhe,die sterben nach dem C&R den hungertot.sie sind auf diese stresssituation vom biorythmus nicht eingestellt!
gruss
woolver


----------



## alex4 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*



			
				Gloin schrieb:
			
		

> @ alex4
> im winter einen mix auf fischmehl basis zu nehmen ist mir
> ehrlich gesagt neu.gerade an gewässern die man nicht kennt oder die zu weit entfernt sind um regelmäßig anzufüttern würde ich eher einen mix auf getreide-/vogelfutterbasis verwenden da sie von den carps meist schneller akzeptiert werden.



Also mir wurde immer gesagt, dass es im Winter eher fischiges/herzhaftes besser wär! Hab allerdings noch keine Erfahrung mit Getreide-/Volgelfutterbasis!


----------



## Gloin (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

ja schon aber das gilt meist für gewässer an denen viel geangelt wird und die fische den fischmehl-boilie als nahrung schon kennen.sonst hat sich bei mir eher ein bird-/getreidemix bewährt.


----------



## Knispel (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> lasst die armen fische in ihrer winterruhe bitte in ruhe,die sterben nach dem C&R den hungertot.sie sind auf diese stresssituation vom biorythmus nicht eingestellt!
> gruss
> woolver



Sehe das genau so, meine Saison beginnt immer am 1. April....und endet so Mitte - Ende November.


----------



## derkarpfen (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfen im Winter?*

Ja Danke Ich Bedanke Mich Recht Herzlich Dafür Versuchen Werde Ich Es Jetzt Nähmlich Nicht Mehr Da Bei Uns Alle Sehen Zu Gefroren Sind! Natürlich Bin Ich Niemandem Böse Wenn Er Noch Was Schreibt (tipps Sind Ja Imma Gut).also Danke


----------

